# I'm new - with a few questions



## Annika (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm Annika. I am 27 and live in Edinburgh with my husband. I have always suspected I might have problems conceiving because of irregular periods. They were erratic last year so I contacted my gp. This was before my husband and I had even started trying to conceive, but I wanted to sort things out asap as both my husband and I are very impatient. 

So...having done loads of bloodtests at my GPs, evetually I was told I may not ovulate, at least not regularly. I am trying to be healthy, getting reflexology and now we'll see a specialist at Bupa's Hospital here in Edinburgh. Things are moving quite fast as my husband and I only started trying last month, but when there's no sign of ovulation our thoughts are that we may as well get proper help now rather than a year down the line.

Wish us luck next Tuesday, that's when we are seeing Dr Thong. I am a bit apprehensive about the consultation - what exactly will happen? My husband is also a bit worried about doing the sperm test, but hopefully it will be easy and the results ok.

If the Dr decides to give me clomid, do I need follow-up visits to the clinic? Hope not...as it's so expensive.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi there, 

i'm not in exactly the same position as you but wanted to welcome you to the site and wish you luck.

Your first appointment may be lightly different as we are in different situations but I can tell you what happened at ours.  My husband didnt need to give a sperm sample as he has had a vasectomy so there is no sperm there to test but I gave a urine sample to be tested.  The consultant asked about our situation and talked us through the options.  He told us what he thought was the best option and went through the whole process with us (including the cost and chances of success).  We were then given lots of information to read and said we would contact the clinic when we had decided what to do.  They were really helpful and we rang them a couple of times afterwards to ask questions.

I hope thats helpful and it goes well for you.  I know what you mean about the finances as we are under financial strain to fund treatment.  just be sure that the clinic makes it clear from the start exactly what you will have to pay, then you can plan for it.  best of luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## dj (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Annika, Wellcome to FF it really is a fantastic site to get all the info you need at various stages of your treatment, although i do not post many times i still find it very usefull lurking in the back ground!! My DH and I are in the very early stages of our treatment. I am 40 years of age and never had the chance to become pg because my DH had a vasectomy during his 1st marriage after having 3 children. there were complications with this operation and we were advised a reversal would not be successful. therefore after referral from our GP we decided to go private as there was nothing available for us on the NHS. On our first consultation we were asked all our back ground health, previous kids etc. we signed forms to be checked out for  any criminal  offences regarding children, my Dh had his bits checked to see if sperm could be collected and i had a scan to see if there were any problems with me. We then chatted to see which treatment would be best for us and ICSI & Sperm Donation were recommended. We were then given charges relating to each treatment and that was the end of the first appointment. We then e mailed our consultant on various occasions after with many questions with which he quickly replied. Our next step is FSH and blood screening, what happens then i am not too sure myself. We have decided to go with DI first and if that fails the expensive route of ICSI. hope this answers your concerns on the 1st consultation it really is nothing too worry about, Good luck for Tuesday    P.S. not too sure about the clomid question, i am sure someone will be able to help    all the best dj xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Annika,I'm not in the same situation as you so i haven't really got any advise but thought I'd come say "hello" anyway. Good luck with your 1st appointment. If i were you i would write down any questions i think of a take it with you,if your anything like me i forget what i wanted to ask especially if they tell you loads of information. It may be helpful to take a note pad and jot down anything the doc says so that you can remember and if need be ask us any questions here. I hope it all goes well for you. Mel***


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I've replied to you on your other post 

"At our first appt we just went through medical history etc so fairly basic stuff...we then had another appt 3mths later & in the interim we had to have various tests - me bloods & DP sperm. At the 2nd appt I had a dildo cam (trans vaginal scan)....

Although you may have had bloods done before through your GP most clinics will require they're own tests done so you may need them done again...also, they usually require that your partner abstain from sex (or "other" relief ) for approx 3 days prior to giving a sperm sample as this gives them better indication of quality & quantity.

Some consultants may prescribe clomid straight away, others may prefer to wait for their own test results...obviously hospital and consultant procedures vary.

I would write a list of all the questions/queries you have relating to your treatment options, what tests required, timescales, waiting lists etc so don't forget to ask anything..."

We are at a different stage of our treatment to you (been ttc for just over 2 & half years) & are about to start ivf treatment in about 5 weeks. Although I ovulate naturally no problem (had several progesterone blood tests before clomid) I was prescribed 6mths of 50mg clomid (cycle days 2-6) to "boost" which means I produced & released more eggs...I had monitoring scans for the first 3mths & 2 progesterone blood tests on the 1st & 4th month to see how I responded...we had to pay for all these although thankfully covered by our health insurance. Some consultants/hospitals have differing procedures...some offer scans, some don't..some may only require a scan on 1st month to see how you are responding...again, they all have different procedures.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Annika (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for your welcomes and answers. I guess what I'm worried about is that this will take time and money....I was told by my GP that most likely we would only need one appointment, which costs about 150 pounds, maybe more. I think I will try to call the hospital to ask them how many appointments we are likely to need...As far as my GP knows, the anovulatory cycles are the "only" thing wrong with me, so he thought I would get clomid straight away. I really don't want to take blood tests again and wait three months, then we might as well go on the NHS waiting list....

I was hoping this would be easy, but am beginning to fear it's not so straightforward after all...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

We only had to wait 3mths between 1st & 2nd appt whilst we were on the NHS...we moved to private after 2nd appt and basically we now get appts as & when required.

Although I'm no expert & the areas (where we live ie postcodes) will differ with procedures etc but from experience I would imagine you'd have to have more than one appt.

Unfortunately many GPs won't even offer testing or referal to fertility consultant until a couple have been ttc for at least a year so at least you're ahead of the game there   It can take a couple with no fertility problems up to a year to conceive - there is only a 20% chance each month. Even though I had known medical issues that could cause problems with fertility (I've endo & bicornuate uterus - thankfully I ovulate naturally so one less hurdle) we still had to wait a year for referal...

Also, you would usually need to have FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Rubella, Thyroid, full blood count blood tests as standard, as well as progesterone tested...they usually like to have these tested over several months as levels will vary month to month. Also, your partner being tested is standard procedure. 

Although many have progesterone tested on cd21 this is really only good if you ovulate on cd14...progesterone is released from the corpus luteum (area on the follicle where egg pops out) & it peaks at 7dpo (days past ovulation) so should ideally be tested then...if you have irregular cycles it could be that you ovulated earlier or later than cd14 so the progesterone test on cd21 may not have given accurate levels...eg if you didn't ovulate until cd18 then best to have progesterone tested on cd25.

I can understand how frustrating it can all be and perhaps you'll be lucky that you'll be precribed clomid straight away without further investigations...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,
I'm new to this site tonight! Thought it was about time I started talking to people who really know what we are going through. I'm 28, DH is 31. Have been ttc for 14 mnths. Went to GP after 12 mnths who referred us to fertility specialist at local hospital. Saw them in Jan 06 for first consultation and at that time arranged blood tests for me,a PCT test and internal scan following next AF and prescription for clomid. Couldn't believe all that happened after 1st visit! Just started month 2 of clomid and waiting to hear back about DH sample - to see if we may need IUI - scarry!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi annika and mads and welcome to ff - this is a great place for support and advice

Good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks kate, i think i'm gettin a bit addicted to this site but it is so lovely to hear from lots of other people who really do know what you are going through,
take care, Mads xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mads yes im afraid that this site can be really addictive but it also keeps my mind off things for a while even if we are talking about babies!!!

Kate xx


----------

